# URGENT; Help needed by recruiters (head hunters) & others - need to comp salary



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

I am in bit awkward situation as I came here from the US after accepting an Investment Management position. Essentially my group invests institutional capital in real estate projects around the region & the globe. I am an Associate with 5 yrs of work experience (if it matters; worked and grew up in the US). I am of the opinion that my total comp is low compared to the market and had a talk with seniors; they seem to be understanding but have asked me to find some comps (similar postings for jobs or something from head hunters or anything that could present my case).
Obviously, I should have thoroughly researched before but now have a second chance to fix and am asking for your help. 
I need information for total salary above 40,000/ mo Inc.everything. If you are a recruiter, I would appreciate having a chat with you or anyone could forward me any job listing that they can find. If you can be so kind to send me maybe part of your offer exhibiting figure obviously you can tear off your personal info. 

My email is [email protected] or you can reply to the post. If needed we can meet for lunch or coffee; my treat. 

Thanks a bunch.


----------

